# The Blood Angel Dreadnought List-Competative?



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I've been searching for a tactica or battle report or somethin to with the Blood Angel Dreadnought Spam List, but couldn't find much. So I have to ask:

Have you used this list?
Is it competative?
If it is, what would be a good 1750 list to run using the dreadnought list?

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

your welcome


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Xela said:


> Have you used this list?
> Currently, no. Although I plan to have a few games with one for the fun of it
> 
> Is it competative?
> I'd hazard a guess at sort-of. Objective missions force you to play for the table, but for anything else I'd say it sure is





Xela said:


> If it is, what would be a good 1750 list to run using the dreadnought list?


Well, how about this?:

Librarian w/ Jump Pack, Blood Lance, and Shield of Sanguinius - 125 points

Furioso Librarian w/ Blood Lance, Wings of Sanguinius, Drop Pod - 210 points
Furioso Librarian w/ Blood Lance, Wings of Sanguinius, Drop Pod - 210 points
Furioso Dreadnought w/ Blood Talons, Drop Pod - 160 points

10x Death Company w/ 2x Power Fist's, Drop Pod - 285 points
Death Company Dreadnought w/ Blood Talons, Drop Pod - 160 points
Death Company Dreadnought w/ Blood Talons, Drop Pod - 160 points

Dreadnought, Drop Pod - 140 points
Dreadnought, Drop Pod - 140 points
Dreadnought, Drop Pod - 140 points

1730/1750. Throw the extra 20 points wherever you feel like.

I'd say that probably falls somewhere near an "optimal" build, but it's definitely a Dreadnought Drop List either way


----------

